# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам гаджеты для уборки

## АлибабашкА

*НОВИНКИ!!!!**

Бамбуковая мочалка и салфетка - для мытья посуды 

1шт - 8 грн
2 шт - 15 грн*
*
УНИКАЛЬНАЯ ШТУКА!!!!**Способна отмыть любую жирную и грязную посуду без применения, каких-либо моющих средств. благодаря волокнам бамбука(которое относится к экологически чистому материалу, обладает противомикробными свойствами, природным ароматом и легким естественным блеском.не содержит в себе никаких химических добавок и примесей), грязь и жир не впитываются в ткань изделия и легко смываются простой водой. не впитывает запахи. 
- срок годности не ограничен, выдерживает стирку не менее 500 раз, не теряет первоначального цвета. впитывает в себя в три раза больше жидкости, чем обычная губка, не оставляет разводов и ворсинок. 
- после использования, рекомендуется промыть водой и высушить. при необходимости стирать обычным хозяйственным мылом, не использовать отбеливатели!и моющее! 
 - в процессе использования бамбуковых губок наблюдается полное отсутствие запаха затхлости.*
*Чистилка для посуды* 

 
*1шт - 25 грн
2 шт - 45 грн*
*
КЛАССНАЯ ШТУКА!!!!**Способна отчистить любую жирную и пригоревшую посуду без применения, каких-либо моющих средств. Состоит из ворсинок которые без труда и моющего отмывают все пригорелости на кастрюлях,казанах, плитах.
Просто снимите нужное количество защитной пленки и без труда и усилий очистите всю посуду*

*Чистилка для посуды* 

*1шт - 25 грн
2 шт - 45 грн*
*
Еще один девайс!!!!**Всем нам давно знакомая терочка в новом исполнении))) состоит из верхней колбы с дозатором в которую заливается моющее средство и самой терочки. В чем собсна прелесть данной вещицы - отныне вы не будите ранить свои ручки при чистке сильно загрязненной посуды.*

*Меламиновая губка* 

*от 10 шт - 1грн
до 10 шт -  1,5грн* 

*Чудо-губка –  чистит без применения химических средств,удаляет загрязнения, которые обычно представляли проблему: следы от ручек, маркера,фломастеров даже с обоев, следы обуви с линолеума;известковый налет;мыльные разводы;клавиатуру;загрязнения с оргтехники и пластика;кафель, ванну, раковину;застарелую грязь с других поверхностей,очистит пятна с дубленок, освежит до новизны светлую обувь, убирает «соль» с замши. Такая губка отлично очищает загрязнения с оргтехники, пластика, керамической плитки, сантехники. Бережно чистит любые поверхности из стекла, зеркала, керамики, стали, алюминия, дерева, пластика, хрома, плитки, не оставляя следов, разводов и царапин. Достаточно намочить ее в теплой воде и слегка потереть.

Предупреждение! 
Губки следует с осторожностью использовать на таких поверхностях как: лакированные, крашенные и полированные поверхности. Поэтому, перед тем, как применить губку, рекомендуется проверить ее на предмет совместимости с поверхностью на небольшом участке в невидимом для глаз месте. Не применяйте губку для очистки стен или предметов, окрашенных водоэмульсионной краской, для мытья фруктов и овощей.НИКОГДА НЕ МОЙТЕ ПОСУДУ ИМИ!

Губка не долговечна и имеет свойство "стираться". Если Вы хотите почистить поверхность небольшой площади - отрежьте кусочек губки,чтоб не "портить" всю губку. Если Вы все-таки решили воспользоваться всей губкой - начинайте чистить краешком губки, чтоб губка стиралась постепенно. 
*

* 1 шт - 25грн* 

*Чудо-губка.Несколько слов о чудо-губке - это на самом деле супер вещь. Мыть окна, зеркала - просто удовольствие. Быстро собрать разлившуюся жидкость - справляется лучше любой тряпки. Ну, а если у вас есть домашние животные, в виде кошек и собак, то чистка шерсти с любых поверхностей, в т.ч. и ковров, не займет много времени, а самое главное шерсть и с губки снимается легко. 
*Связь через лс или тел 0930038486 Юля

----------


## tamarike

да,салфетки из бамбука это что-то,теперь "Ферри" не едим....Юляся,мне  10шт.салфеток бамбуковых,20 шт.меламинок и 2шт.чистелки для посуды маленькие.Юль,а сколько стоит самая большая губка супер впитываюшая?маленькой я ковры от ворса очищаю,лучше всякого пылесоса,а большой бы машину мыла...

----------


## АлибабашкА

ОЧ РАДА ЗА ВАС))

на счет больших уточню))
ну и апик))

----------


## Кама

Нужна губка для шерсти. Где можно забрать?

----------


## АлибабашкА

> Нужна губка для шерсти. Где можно забрать?


 напишите в лс ваш тел и район где удобно забрать

----------


## АлибабашкА

ап

----------


## АлибабашкА

ап

----------


## Мерседес-Бенц

Для салона авто ничего нет?

----------


## АлибабашкА

> Для салона авто ничего нет?


 к сожалению нет.
хотя меламинки хорошо чистят кожаный салон

----------


## АлибабашкА

up

----------


## АлибабашкА

ап

----------


## АлибабашкА

ап

----------


## АлибабашкА

*НОВИНКИ!!!!**

Бамбуковая салфетка - для мытья посуды 

1шт - 8 грн
2 шт - 15 грн*
*
УНИКАЛЬНАЯ ШТУКА!!!!**Способна отмыть любую жирную и грязную посуду без применения, каких-либо моющих средств. благодаря волокнам бамбука(которое относится к экологически чистому материалу, обладает противомикробными свойствами, природным ароматом и легким естественным блеском.не содержит в себе никаких химических добавок и примесей), грязь и жир не впитываются в ткань изделия и легко смываются простой водой. не впитывает запахи. 
- срок годности не ограничен, выдерживает стирку не менее 500 раз, не теряет первоначального цвета. впитывает в себя в три раза больше жидкости, чем обычная губка, не оставляет разводов и ворсинок. 
- после использования, рекомендуется промыть водой и высушить. при необходимости стирать обычным хозяйственным мылом, не использовать отбеливатели!и моющее! 
 - в процессе использования бамбуковых губок наблюдается полное отсутствие запаха затхлости.*
*Чистилка для посуды* 

 
*1шт - 25 грн
2 шт - 45 грн*
*
КЛАССНАЯ ШТУКА!!!!**Способна отчистить любую жирную и пригоревшую посуду без применения, каких-либо моющих средств. Состоит из ворсинок которые без труда и моющего отмывают все пригорелости на кастрюлях,казанах, плитах.
Просто снимите нужное количество защитной пленки и без труда и усилий очистите всю посуду*

*Чистилка для посуды* 

*1шт - 25 грн
2 шт - 45 грн*
*
Еще один девайс!!!!**Всем нам давно знакомая терочка в новом исполнении))) состоит из верхней колбы с дозатором в которую заливается моющее средство и самой терочки. В чем собсна прелесть данной вещицы - отныне вы не будите ранить свои ручки при чистке сильно загрязненной посуды.*

*Меламиновая губка* 

*от 10 шт - 1грн
до 10 шт -  1,5грн* 

*Чудо-губка –  чистит без применения химических средств,удаляет загрязнения, которые обычно представляли проблему: следы от ручек, маркера,фломастеров даже с обоев, следы обуви с линолеума;известковый налет;мыльные разводы;клавиатуру;загрязнения с оргтехники и пластика;кафель, ванну, раковину;застарелую грязь с других поверхностей,очистит пятна с дубленок, освежит до новизны светлую обувь, убирает «соль» с замши. Такая губка отлично очищает загрязнения с оргтехники, пластика, керамической плитки, сантехники. Бережно чистит любые поверхности из стекла, зеркала, керамики, стали, алюминия, дерева, пластика, хрома, плитки, не оставляя следов, разводов и царапин. Достаточно намочить ее в теплой воде и слегка потереть.

Предупреждение! 
Губки следует с осторожностью использовать на таких поверхностях как: лакированные, крашенные и полированные поверхности. Поэтому, перед тем, как применить губку, рекомендуется проверить ее на предмет совместимости с поверхностью на небольшом участке в невидимом для глаз месте. Не применяйте губку для очистки стен или предметов, окрашенных водоэмульсионной краской, для мытья фруктов и овощей.НИКОГДА НЕ МОЙТЕ ПОСУДУ ИМИ!

Губка не долговечна и имеет свойство "стираться". Если Вы хотите почистить поверхность небольшой площади - отрежьте кусочек губки,чтоб не "портить" всю губку. Если Вы все-таки решили воспользоваться всей губкой - начинайте чистить краешком губки, чтоб губка стиралась постепенно. 
*

* 1 шт - 25грн* 

*Чудо-губка.Несколько слов о чудо-губке - это на самом деле супер вещь. Мыть окна, зеркала - просто удовольствие. Быстро собрать разлившуюся жидкость - справляется лучше любой тряпки. Ну, а если у вас есть домашние животные, в виде кошек и собак, то чистка шерсти с любых поверхностей, в т.ч. и ковров, не займет много времени, а самое главное шерсть и с губки снимается легко. 
*Связь через лс или тел 0930038486 Юля

----------


## АлибабашкА

ап
бамбуковых губок и тряпочек временно нет((

----------


## zabava1212

добрый день) не могу найти вашу страницу чтоб сделать заказ
скинте пожалуйста ссылочку

----------


## АлибабашкА

Ап

----------

